# Need Help for buying cheap curtain/curtain cloth !!!



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello Guys, I live in Canada and i wanted to buy some nice curtains. I want them dark coloured, and thick, heavy, so that they can effectively block the sunlight, and keep the room dark. I want some nice cheap curtains. Any ideas where can i get some cheap and good quality curtains of my preferences from in Canada? As an alternative you can also give me addresses to places where i can buy cloth for the curtains for cheap rate and stitch them on my own in house. Help me guys....


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Maria, You need a fabric with a tight weave. Depending how thick the fabric is, you may need to line it with another layer of tightly woven fabric to get the light blocking properties you seek. Are you looking for floor length or just to the bottom of the sill? Do you need them to also be somewhat insulated for as a barrier against cold weather? Window coverings are fairly expensive these days and it would definitely be less expensive to make them yourself. You can find very good deals on wonderful fabrics but it's often a problem to find marked down fabrics in the amount you might need for window coverings. How many windows are you needing to cover? If you can post more info, I can give you some links to places that might have what you need.
HTH
Terry


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know where you are in Canada, but see if there is a Fabricland close to you.  They carry a large variety of drapery / window covering material.  And, they have great sales.


----------



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

Terry, I need curtains for my bedroom window that is 50 inches wide and of floor length. And again a curtain for the door of the bedroom which is 36 inches wide and again of floor length ofcourse. It will be better if they will be insulated, but that is not at all important for me. I just need thick curtains. Is this info enough? Where  can i get cheap and best quality curtains or the curtain cloth from Toronto?


----------



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

Loprraine, i live in toronto. Can i see the details of the rates/cost of the curtain, other details, at the fabricland online site? I searched, but they wont show a catalog of the shop !! And i need curtains with all the above details which are cheap and best. Can u help?


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's an idea of what they have, but no pictures etc.  You really have to go to the store.  I'm not sure of they sell pre-made curtains, as we bought the fabric and made our own.

http://http://www.fabricland.ca/sale.html


----------



## Katie H (Sep 6, 2007)

Maria, the best and most cost-effective way to achieve what you want is to purchase some pretty flat sheets and use that as your curtain fabric.  Then purchase some blackout drapery lining, which will almost completely darken your windows and also act as a fine insulator.  I'm in the decorating business and specialize in window treatments.

Blackout lining is about 54 inches wide and is about $3.99 USD, which is very reasonable.

Just measure your width of your window, multiply by 2 1/2 to allow for fullness and side hems.  Decide on the length, add 8 inches for a double 4-inch bottom hem and add whatever depth at the top that you might need for the type of rod you will use.  The last calculation will give you the total length of each curtain panel.  From that, you can then determine what size sheet(s) you might need.  My guess is that two twin flat sheets will be more than adequate for your 50-inch window.

I would suggest making your window curtain long enough to reach just about 1 inch from the floor.  This will help to avoid any drafts coming from the window at the bottom.


----------



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

Katie, thanks for the very good tip. But i have some doubts. What exactly do you mean by flat sheets? are theses similar to bed sheets? Should i go to a fabric store and ask for 'flat sheets' and the shopkeeper will give me those?! And about the blacout drapery lining.. will it be attached to the flat sheets? what colour do you suggest? and pictures for an idea?!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 6, 2007)

Maria, I would check out Ikea - either their store, or on line:

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/categories/rooms/bedroom/10702/

See if there are hotel liquidation stores in your area. (When hotels close down, they sell off furniture, etc. at discounted rates). Try on line or yellow pages.

Ebay - I bought a pair of Tab panel drapes that were reasonable. (If you're into a leather-look, I've seen panels as low as $9.99 - insulated).

There's a discount place I like called Anna's, but it's in the U.S. See if there's one near you.

You can find a package deal for drapes, comforter, bedskirt, & shams at a great price at Brylane Home - on line.
Bedding, Bath, Kitchen, Home Decor, Curtains, Rugs, Furniture, Wall Art at BrylaneHome.com

Sheets are expensive - and they are not lined/insulated. Add in backing material, notions, the correct needle for the machine, correct thread for the fabrics, time & labor - & it's less expensive to buy ready made. 

A tip - if you make your own drapes/curtains - preshrink your fabric & lining first. Hope that helps.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 6, 2007)

maria said:


> Katie, thanks for the very good tip. But i have some doubts. What exactly do you mean by flat sheets? are theses similar to bed sheets? Should i go to a fabric store and ask for 'flat sheets' and the shopkeeper will give me those?! And about the blacout drapery lining.. will it be attached to the flat sheets? what colour do you suggest? and pictures for an idea?!




Maria, flat sheets are the top sheet.  Just large flat sheets with hems at the top and bottom.  If you have a Wal-Mart in your area, they have very reasonable sheets.  In my area, a very good quality sheet in twin size is about $6.99 USD.  Of course, there are many that would be much more, but the selection in less expensive ones is very nice.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 6, 2007)

Think about shower curtains.........I use them outside around the hot tub.  If the cloth is something you can work with to make them hang from regular rods, it might be worth thinking about.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Think about shower curtains.........I use them outside around the hot tub.  If the cloth is something you can work with to make them hang from regular rods, it might be worth thinking about.


Great suggestion, Vera. I forgot I did the same thing with some black and some natural canvas shower curtains I found on clearance. They had big, industrial looking grommets and so I hung 2 back-to-back, with the natural side toward the window since that protects the black from fading in the sun. It looks great, already had weights in the hems so they hang nicely, and was very inexpensive - $7 a piece I think.


----------



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

Shower curtains is a good idea indeed !
But !, will they not look bad in a bedroom?! That 'vinyl' or plastic'y' feeling of the curtains and the cloth feeling of the drapes or the curtains is totally different ! 
Actually there too much os sunlight coming into my room, especially at the afternoon time till 6:00pm ! I just cannot sit in my room for that reason. I have curtains tat r thin and transparent, so was thinking of changing them Any more ideas guys?!?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

No, not the vinyl shower curtain liners. There are fabric shower curtains designed to be used with the plastic or vinyl curtain underneath. Some are thin and floaty but many are made of heavy fabric. The kind I used were made of heavy canvas.


----------



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

ok ! i hope i find some of those kind !!! It'll be the best option !


----------



## keltin (Sep 6, 2007)

Like FishersMom said, the vinyl curtains are liners. The curtains themselves are a heavy material that can be cotton, polyester, or some other material. 

I’ll also second the sheet idea as a fabric for curtains. I’ve made more curtains out of flat sheets than I can count. Compared to buying the fabric by the yard, the amount of material you get with a sheet is much less expensive. 

The only downside is that it is thin, so you need a heavy backing to block the light. However, you can easily remedy this by buying heavy discount material and sewing it to the back of the sheet. You can get material, even if it is unattractive, for $1 or less a yard in discount bins at a fabric shop. Since the sheet will face the room, you don’t’ really care what the backing looks like as long as it is heavy.

When I was growing up, we had pull down shades/blinds that were spring loaded and would roll up when you pulled on them. You mounted them inside the window frame and simply pulled it down to block the window and light. I haven’t seen those things in years and wonder if they still make them. Still, some light does get in around the edges.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, keltin, roller shades are still manufactured.  They can be found at most Wal-Mart stores, as well as places like Sears, J.C. Penny, and many large home centers like The Home Depot and Lowe's.  They come in many different light blocking levels.  We have room darkening ones in our bedroom.  Makes the room almost like midnight even at noon on a sunny day.


----------



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

what exactly are 'flat sheets' ?!?! are they bedsheets? or what?!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 6, 2007)

Maria, I answered that question in my post #10 earlier.


----------



## keltin (Sep 6, 2007)

maria said:


> what exactly are 'flat sheets' ?!?! are they bedsheets? or what?!


 
There are two kinds of sheets. Flat sheets and fitted sheets. Fitted sheets have the elastic sewn into them and are what you stretch over you mattress. Fitted sheets are the “bottom” sheet. Flat Sheets (or "regular sheets”) are the “top sheet” that goes on next after you have put on the fitted sheet. As the name implies, it is just a flat piece of fabric with no elastic in it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

They do still make roller shades Keltin, and I have them on almost every window. I actually make my own by purchasing them and I remove the vinyl shade. Then I cut fabric the exact size and length I need, iron on a heavy stabilizer, fold and sew a pocket at the bottom for the pull, and then attach the shade to the roller mechanism with duct tape. I think they are wonderful as another layer of insulation and for their room darkening properties.


----------



## keltin (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh yeah, Katie already answered that about flat sheets!


----------



## keltin (Sep 6, 2007)

So, they still make those roller shades? I used to love those things! I’m going to have to find some for my game room now. Too cool!


----------



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Maria, I answered that question in my post #10 earlier.



Well, sorry but i didnt understand what are top sheets?!


----------



## maria (Sep 6, 2007)

keltin said:


> There are two kinds of sheets. Flat sheets and fitted sheets. Fitted sheets have the elastic sewn into them and are what you stretch over you mattress. Fitted sheets are the “bottom” sheet. Flat Sheets (or "regular sheets”) are the “top sheet” that goes on next after you have put on the fitted sheet. As the name implies, it is just a flat piece of fabric with no elastic in it.



Now i clearly understood what flat sheets are ! Thanks for the explanation, your time and help, Keltin and everybody


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 6, 2007)

maria said:


> Shower curtains is a good idea indeed !
> But !, will they not look bad in a bedroom?! That 'vinyl' or plastic'y' feeling of the curtains and the cloth feeling of the drapes or the curtains is totally different !
> Actually there too much os sunlight coming into my room, especially at the afternoon time till 6:00pm ! I just cannot sit in my room for that reason. I have curtains tat r thin and transparent, so was thinking of changing them Any more ideas guys?!?



I was referring to the cloth shower curtains, the ones that go on the outside of the shower, covering the vinyl one.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 7, 2007)

This is called Redi Shade. Just peel and stick, and place your curtain over the shades. 

Email the seller if you want less than 6.

6 BLACKOUT WINDOW SHADES, 36x72 cut-to-fit - (eBay item 120158823003 end time Sep-12-07 20:11:40 PDT)

You probably want the black, but here they are in white:

TEMPORARY WINDOW SHADES (6 PACK)like Jiffy/Redi Shades - (eBay item 130151244695 end time Sep-11-07 15:45:36 PDT)


----------



## maria (Sep 8, 2007)

Thnx 
See ya guys


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Quick, easy, cheap solution  if morning light is waking you up.  Tape aluminum foil over your windows. We did it even though we had heavy  silk curtains that our landlady had installed.  But we were getting morning rays at 3-4am here in Kazakhstan and even the heavily lined silk curtains weren't much protection. Then you will have more time to decide what you want to do.  May not be pretty to look at but it wil buy you some time.  Good luck as you've had some great advice given to you.


----------

